# A Morgadinha dos Canaviais



## spielenschach

Hola

*Quien va darme una ayuda?*
http://estiloseleccionadoautoresconceituados.blogspot.com/2009/02/estilo.html


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

E a pergunta é o que?


----------



## Tomby

Giorgio Lontano said:


> E a pergunta é o que?



Eso me pregunto yo. Tal vez se refiera a algunas faltas de ortografía, tres o cuatro, que aparecen en el texto escrito en español. [¿¿¿???] 
¡Buenas noches!
TT.


----------



## coquis14

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=825595
Morgado --> Beneficiario.¿Esa es tu duda?

Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Meninos, vamos aguardar pacientemente que o forero expresse a sua dúvida.


----------



## spielenschach

Tombatossals said:


> Eso me pregunto yo. Tal vez se refiera a algunas faltas de ortografía, tres o cuatro, que aparecen en el texto escrito en español. [¿¿¿???]
> ¡Buenas noches!
> TT.


 
Tal vez en portugués

Compreendo bem e falo espanhol, principalmente na fronteira que também compreendem o português.
É claro que pretendo que me emendem os erros tal como eu faço quando respondo. É de agradecer, e primeiro.
Mas o que me parece também muito importante é o estlo. Quando escrevemos numa lígua estrangeira fugimos para o estilo da nossa língua de origem, o que os “da outra língua” acham “estranho”. Ora era este estranho que eu queria corrigir e que expliquei no blog. Não podiam dar uma ajudinha?

Obrigado e...
Saludos, claro.


----------



## coquis14

La historia de este romance , en el cual Julio Dinis, hace una fuerte crítica al fanatismo religioso y a la hipocresía del clero. Tiene lugar en el siglo XIX, en la provincia del Minho, en el norte de Portugal. A través del protagonista, Henrique de Souselas, el autor que es también médico, defiende una vez más su creencia de que la vida en el espacio rural tiene una acción beneficiosa en todo aquel que se encuentra deprimido por la rutina de la vida en la ciudad. 

Até mais ver...


----------



## spielenschach

> Até mais ver...


Obrigado. Penso que o estilo está incluído
Hasta la vista


----------



## Tomby

Spielenschach, por favor, por que não explicou que esse era o seu desejo no _post_ inicial? Eu verifiquei o texto espanhol, observei que havia três ou quatro erros, mas não sabia que você escrevia nesse blog nem também não podia adivinhar a sua pretensão. 
Sorte!
TT.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Ah, agora sim...


coquis14 said:


> La historia de este romance, en el cual Julio Dinis[sem vírgula]hace una fuerte crítica al fanatismo religioso y a la hipocresía del clero*,* *t*iene lugar en el siglo XIX, en la provincia del Minho, en el norte de Portugal. A través del protagonista, Henrique de Souselas, el autor que es también médico, defiende una vez más su creencia de que la vida en el [espacio] ámbito rural tiene [una acción beneficiosa] un efecto beneficioso en todo aquel que se encuentra deprimido por la rutina de la vida en la ciudad.
> 
> Até mais ver...


 
Em vermelho minhas correções de estilo e em verde algumas sugestões.

Abraços.


----------



## Tomby

Eu começaria assim: "_La historia de esta novela,..._"
TT.


----------



## Naivius

Tombatossals said:


> Eu começaria assim: "_La historia de esta novela,..._"
> TT.


 
Estoy de acuerdo con tu propuesta porque, aunque es admitida, en español se usa más la palabra novela que romance.

Saludos!


----------



## Tomby

Naivius said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con tu propuesta porque, aunque es admitida, en español se usa más la palabra novela que romance.
> 
> Saludos!


Sólo hay que leer este artículo literario; en todo momento habla de "novela". La palabra "romance" no aparece en níngún párrafo. De hecho es como tu dices y así lo aprendí yo cuando estudiaba portugués: romance (PT) = novela (ES).
Por cierto, _A Morgadinha dos Canaviais_, es traducida al castellano como "_La hidalga de la casa de los Canaviais_".
Un saludo,
TT.


----------

